# New Bwoy



## Foz (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey all,
i have just put a depsoit down on a 2002 TT 225.

So hello, and i shall hopefully be a regular poster!

Foz


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome, enjoy ;-)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------

